# PE Certificate Framed



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 5, 2014)

After seeing a couple photos for other PE certificate frames on this board....I decided to do something similar. Check it out....I have my College diploma framed the same only with a green border (and of course no pencil). The guy at the frame shop said he has done a lot of these frames for the governor and legislature when new laws get signed, but never one with a mechanical pencil.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks good. Nice job. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 5, 2014)

It was around $200ish., it was a few months ago, so I don't remember exactly (meant to post this picture a couple months ago)....I was going to do it anyways, it was $60 extra for the extra glass/materials to shadowbox the pencil.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice! EB.com approved! :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 6, 2014)

That is totally rad cupo. Great job!


----------



## iwire (Jul 6, 2014)

looking for some cheaper alternative


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 6, 2014)

iw, you saw my thread, right? I made mine for less than $30. Good luck. Let us know what you end up doing.  

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18334


----------



## StarPE (Jul 7, 2014)

very nice!!


----------



## goldust (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks great. Congrats.


----------



## iwire (Jul 15, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> iw, you saw my thread, right? I made mine for less than $30. Good luck. Let us know what you end up doing.
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18334


Ya..saw it...that's my inspiration. Unfortunately, they have not send me the wall cert yet..


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 15, 2014)

iwire said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > iw, you saw my thread, right? I made mine for less than $30. Good luck. Let us know what you end up doing.
> ...


Ok. If you are going to try to make your own, let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 16, 2014)

FWIW, Michael's craft store has a really nice matted one in the $30 range. Took me about 5 minutes to insert my cert.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 16, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> FWIW, Michael's craft store has a really nice matted one in the $30 range. Took me about 5 minutes to insert my cert.




Pencil too??


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 16, 2014)

Not really room for a pencil on that one. They would probably have to do a custom frame. Still may be a reasonable price. I've had good luck from them before.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 16, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> Not really room for a pencil on that one. They would probably have to do a custom frame. Still may be a reasonable price. I've had good luck from them before.




I see. I think the discussion has been about including a pencil(s) in the frame.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> > Not really room for a pencil on that one. They would probably have to do a custom frame. Still may be a reasonable price. I've had good luck from them before.
> ...


+1....There are definitely cheaper options to just frame a certificate than what I did, but it is just the right amount of nerdiness for me. It's also a fun conversation starter.


----------



## Predgw (Aug 5, 2014)

My 7 year old was very involved with me studying. He was very supportive and made a huge poster board for me when I returned home from the exam in April.

When I got the certificate from the State in May, I placed it on my desk in the basement where I did all the studying. One day in July he heard me talking to my wife about getting a nice picture frame and "framing it"

Without realizing what he was doing he came back up stairs with the certificate, with a hand cut brown paper border stapled to it with at least 30 different staples.

He handed it to me and said " because I love you"

In a way it looks ridiculous, but in some ways it looks better than anything I could have bought. I have left it on the desk, very proud for all to see. I will take a picture and post it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 5, 2014)

Predgw,

That's an awesome story. It sounds like you have a great kid. I'm studying for my PE right now and feel bad when I tell my 7 y/o that can't play with her. You're son's frame is worth more than anything you could have bought at the store. And your comment about "30 different staples" made me laugh. Yeah, kids sure do like staples.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 5, 2014)

Pred, that's THE best frame you could ever have.


----------



## DanHalen (Aug 5, 2014)

Pred that's awesome! My certificate finally came last week. The day my certificate came my son got it and showed it to Mrs. DH. They were planning to secretly frame it and surprise me with it but my son couldn't wait. He gave it to me as a surprise when I got home from work. He was so excited he could barely contain himself and was yelling, "daddy doesn't have to study anymore yay!!!." My wife loves Harry Potter and really likes the idea of framing my NCEES pencil with my certificate and suggested that I have this written beside my pencil, "The pencil chooses the professional engineer." Idk....maybe a bit much or tacky? What do you think?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 5, 2014)

IMO, leave the writing out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> My wife loves Harry Potter and really likes the idea of framing my NCEES pencil with my certificate and suggested that I have this written beside my pencil, "The pencil chooses the professional engineer." Idk....maybe a bit much or tacky? What do you think?


SciFi nerd here, and I say do it! Either that or "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good".


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 5, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> Pred that's awesome!  My certificate finally came last week.  The day my certificate came my son got it and showed it to Mrs. DH.  They were planning to secretly frame it and surprise me with it but my son couldn't wait.  He gave it to me as a surprise when I got home from work.  He was so excited he could barely contain himself and was yelling, "daddy doesn't have to study anymore yay!!!."  My wife loves Harry Potter and really likes the idea of framing my NCEES pencil with my certificate and suggested that I have this written beside my pencil, "The pencil chooses the professional engineer."  Idk....maybe a bit much or tacky?  What do you think?


Matt's a dipshit. I love the saying. If you don't use it I may


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 5, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> DanHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Pred that's awesome! My certificate finally came last week. The day my certificate came my son got it and showed it to Mrs. DH. They were planning to secretly frame it and surprise me with it but my son couldn't wait. He gave it to me as a surprise when I got home from work. He was so excited he could barely contain himself and was yelling, "daddy doesn't have to study anymore yay!!!." My wife loves Harry Potter and really likes the idea of framing my NCEES pencil with my certificate and suggested that I have this written beside my pencil, "The pencil chooses the professional engineer." Idk....maybe a bit much or tacky? What do you think?
> ...


Whatever Mike.

Dan, do it and see how you like it. If you don't like it, change it.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 6, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> Pred that's awesome! My certificate finally came last week. The day my certificate came my son got it and showed it to Mrs. DH. They were planning to secretly frame it and surprise me with it but my son couldn't wait. He gave it to me as a surprise when I got home from work. He was so excited he could barely contain himself and was yelling, "daddy doesn't have to study anymore yay!!!." My wife loves Harry Potter and really likes the idea of framing my NCEES pencil with my certificate and suggested that I have this written beside my pencil, "The pencil chooses the professional engineer." Idk....maybe a bit much or tacky? What do you think?




I really like the quote. If you think that someone else might not get it and it's a thing between you, your wife, and boy; have it carved into the back of the frame. You know it's there, your wife and boy know its there and every time you look at it, you'll think of it.

It's a good conversation piece if anyone ever notices it.

The idea is similar to my wife having a message etched on the inside of my ring. it's between us, and very cool.


----------



## DanHalen (Aug 6, 2014)

I slept on it and decided to do it. It should be ready in about 2 weeks and I will post pictures when it's ready.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 6, 2014)

Predgw said:


> My 7 year old was very involved with me studying. He was very supportive and made a huge poster board for me when I returned home from the exam in April.
> 
> When I got the certificate from the State in May, I placed it on my desk in the basement where I did all the studying. One day in July he heard me talking to my wife about getting a nice picture frame and "framing it"
> 
> ...




The staple holes would make me wince a little but, aside from that, it sounds like a nice frame!


----------



## DanHalen (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 26, 2014)

Excellent job Dan, looks good.


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2014)

That is awesome, DH! If you're ever in/around the Charlotte area, you'll have to join Ble and I for a beer in your honor!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 26, 2014)

that turned out great


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Good work DH. Looks great!


----------



## iwire (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice DH...very nice......how much it cost you? Did you take the battery out from the calculator? 

A lot you NC folks...Raleigh is my old stumping ground.....I am going back in Oct for wedding


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice job DH. it looks awesome


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 26, 2014)

That's awesome.


----------



## DanHalen (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks guys.



iwire said:


> Nice DH...very nice......how much it cost you? Did you take the battery out from the calculator?
> 
> A lot you NC folks...Raleigh is my old stumping ground.....I am going back in Oct for wedding


Yes I took the battery out. There is a mom and pop type frame shop in town that I went to. It costs me about $160 out the door to have this framed. The lady that did it was very pleased at how well it turned out. I had a few other things framed while I was there and they turned out great as well. She was old school and thought the calculator and the quote would look ridiculous. She told me when I picked it up that she was glad that I stuck to my guns and insist on having it done. In the end it turned out way better than she expected. A special thanks goes out to the "Worley Exhibit" and "Cupojoe PE" because I used their pictures as an example to give to the frame shop I went to.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 27, 2014)

That is rad DH, good job.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 3, 2014)

Dan, I think you should start your own thread. Many people may not see your masterpiece buried down here at post #28.


----------



## DanHalen (Sep 3, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> Dan, I think you should start your own thread. Many people may not see your masterpiece buried down here at post #28.




You're right. A new thread has been started here: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24028


----------



## StarPE (Sep 3, 2014)

very nice! I haven't done anything with mine just yet


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Jan 9, 2015)

These are hilariously awesome


----------



## iwire (Jan 9, 2015)

electricalPickles said:


> These are hilariously awesome


Here is mine

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18334&amp;p=7242247


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

electricalPickles said:


> These are hilariously awesome


Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 27, 2015)

Link:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24687


----------

